# ANOTHER ROLL'N EXCLUSIVE



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

Man! Wow! Ok, just got back 6 minutes ago from El Centro,CA where Todd from Streetlife Hydraulics took on Big John From How High Hydraulics! In a ongoing grudge that started back in Vegas 2 Weeks Ago! this hop was good. Big John's Car is something i have never seen. He came out with a 28" lock up and was hitting triple digits  the pic below is all the way up! Todd Came out with the intention to do more inches coming back down then anyone has ever done before! What's even more crazy is that this grudge still isn't over! :no: Great Hop!!! :yes: To see what happen stay tuned for Roll'n Vol.12 here are some pics i took today! :biggrin:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

WHERE'S THE RULER @


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

x2


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Oct 25 2008, 11:10 PM~11974260
> *WHERE'S THE RULER @
> *


Its the 120" trophy thats next to the cars!


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 25 2008, 11:12 PM~11974268
> *Its the 120" trophy thats next to the cars!
> *


oohhh!!!! dammmmm!!!!!u just answered my question i was asking u about earlier :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Oct 25 2008, 11:15 PM~11974276
> *oohhh!!!! dammmmm!!!!!u just answered my question i was asking u about earlier :biggrin:
> *



:dunno:


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 25 2008, 11:17 PM~11974286
> *:dunno:
> *


yeah right!!!!


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 26 2008, 12:12 AM~11974268
> *Its the 120" trophy thats next to the cars!
> *


SO WHO HIT WHAT?


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

:0 WHAT CAN I SAY IT WAS A GOOD 1 IF YOU WANT 2 NO IF JOHN OR TODD WON BUY ROLLIN I WAS THEIR SO I NO WHATS UP IM OUT CANT HATE IT WAS A GOOD 1


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Oct 25 2008, 11:19 PM~11974294
> *SO WHO HIT WHAT?
> *


 Nene you my boy! but to really know who won got to wait for Vol. 12! :biggrin:


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 25 2008, 11:20 PM~11974298
> * :0 WHAT CAN I SAY IT WAS A GOOD 1 IF YOU WANT 2 NO IF JOHN OR TODD WON BUY ROLLIN  I WAS THEIR SO I NO WHATS UP IM OUT CANT HATE IT WAS A GOOD 1
> *


it looks like they both did good


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 26 2008, 12:20 AM~11974298
> * :0 WHAT CAN I SAY IT WAS A GOOD 1 IF YOU WANT 2 NO IF JOHN OR TODD WON BUY ROLLIN  I WAS THEIR SO I NO WHATS UP IM OUT CANT HATE IT WAS A GOOD 1
> *


CAN YOU USE PUNCTUATION NEXT TIME.ITS HARD TRY TO READ WHAT YOU POST.


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

WOWWWWWWWWW


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 25 2008, 11:04 PM~11974221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

finally a good ass hop with no bitching from either side glad i was there to see it in person


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:0


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 26 2008, 12:11 AM~11974516
> *finally a good ass hop with no bitching from either side glad i was there to see it in person
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigPete (Sep 27, 2005)

i was there to and im not saying who won but the one that won did it by about 2 or 3 inches. but did you guys notice how when the wagon is hopping the trophy is NOT flat on the floor


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

u know who won man 108 what i heard ,now they want to be friends. my opinion take aloss


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 26 2008, 12:11 AM~11974516
> *finally a good ass hop with no bitching from either side glad i was there to see it in person
> *


wonder why :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Oct 26 2008, 09:05 AM~11975386
> *u know who won man 108 what i heard ,now they want to be friends. my opinion take aloss
> *


 :nono: :nono: not quite ! :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Oct 26 2008, 08:05 AM~11975386
> *u know who won man 108 what i heard ,now they want to be friends. my opinion take aloss
> *



did not no we were not friends :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: chearleader you must dont no whats up :0 and just 2 let you no todds cars does more thin that and so does john so talk what you no and not what you heard little girl :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Oct 26 2008, 08:22 AM~11975470
> *:biggrin:
> wonder why :biggrin:
> *



because you were not their  :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut up Jamal!!! Looks like a good hop!!! :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Oct 26 2008, 07:56 AM~11975349
> *i was there to and im not saying who won but the one that won did it by about 2 or 3 inches.  but did you guys notice how when the wagon is hopping the trophy is NOT flat on the floor
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 26 2008, 10:22 AM~11975726
> *Whut up Jamal!!! Looks like a good hop!!! :biggrin:
> *


It was! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 26 2008, 10:20 AM~11975716
> *did not no we were not friends  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: chearleader you must dont no whats up  :0 and just 2 let you no todds cars does more thin that and so does john so talk what you no and not what you heard little girl  :0 [/size][/color]
> *


Dena 4 Life!! :angry: i don't know about that! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 26 2008, 11:24 AM~11975742
> *It was! :biggrin:
> *


can't wait till vol. 12... :biggrin:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 26 2008, 10:20 AM~11975716
> *did not no we were not friends  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: chearleader you must dont no whats up  :0 and just 2 let you no todds cars does more thin that and so does john so talk what you no and not what you heard little girl  :0 [/size][/color]
> *


i leave it that im just a cheerleader like u. dont want to argue since i don't have a car bets lets keep it real if you guys would have won you would be on here running your mouth microphone looking motherfucker. go sniff some LEAD and suck on big JOHNS nuts (no disrespect to big john) :biggrin: im out


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 26 2008, 10:13 AM~11975674
> *:nono:  :nono:  not quite ! :biggrin:
> *


what up man keep it real :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Oct 26 2008, 10:35 AM~11975803
> *what up man keep it real :biggrin:
> *


I always Do!!! :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Oct 26 2008, 09:34 AM~11975795
> *:biggrin:
> i leave it that im just a cheerleader  like u.  dont want to argue since i don't have a car bets lets keep it real if you guys would have won you would be on here running your mouth microphone looking motherfucker. go sniff some LEAD and suck on big JOHNS nuts (no disrespect to big john)  :biggrin: im out
> *



if you look at all of the topic that spike me alex roll'n start all you do is talk shit on the all stars and how high so dont talk about sucking nuts because you must want 2 suck all of our dicks and dont no how 2 say it :0 and why talk shit the video will let you no mr dick sucker and if you want 2 call my dick a microphone thats on you :0 dont let my girl find out she might bitch slap you 4 that 1 :angry: and if you want sniff my dick buy some lead call me you can its cool if thats what you want 2 do :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

:biggrin: cool homie im out harsh words for a retard


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Oct 26 2008, 09:45 AM~11975848
> *:biggrin: cool homie im out harsh words for a retard
> *



thats what she said and she still sucked my dick :0


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

looks like a dam good hop cant wait for vol 12


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

Good Hop!!! both cars was doin' it...


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

HA


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Oct 26 2008, 08:56 AM~11975349
> *i was there to and im not saying who won but the one that won did it by about 2 or 3 inches.  but did you guys notice how when the wagon is hopping the trophy is NOT flat on the floor
> *


 :yes: SIR THE TROPHY WAS NOT ON DA GROUND !!!!IT WAS A GOOD ASS HOP AND NO BITCHING LIKE THEY SAID THATS HOW IT SOULD BE!!!!


----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

*WOW!!!!!
CAN I SAY SOMTHING??*


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

so who won? :biggrin:


----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 25 2008, 11:20 PM~11974298
> * :0 WHAT CAN I SAY IT WAS A GOOD 1 IF YOU WANT 2 NO IF JOHN OR TODD WON BUY ROLLIN  I WAS THEIR SO I NO WHATS UP IM OUT CANT HATE IT WAS A GOOD 1
> *



*Hey D,
I SURE IN THE FUCK HOPE ROLLIN'S BREAKIN YOU OFF GOOD FOR PUSHING HIS DVD's...* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Oct 25 2008, 11:26 PM~11974318
> *CAN YOU USE PUNCTUATION NEXT TIME.ITS HARD TRY TO READ WHAT YOU POST.
> *


*HE TALKS WITH ONE LONG BREATH.*


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4le5kid_@Oct 26 2008, 04:15 PM~11977103
> *HE TALKS WITH ONE LONG BREATH.
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :wave:


----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Oct 26 2008, 02:19 PM~11977116
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :wave:
> *


*SUP B?*


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

hey i no u 4le5kid


----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

*FUCC THE VIDEO.....WHO WON?*


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4le5kid_@Oct 26 2008, 04:24 PM~11977147
> *FUCC THE VIDEO.....WHO WON?
> *


4 real roll'n??? :biggrin:


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

nobody went to al's picnic?


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

FUCK THAT POST UP THE VIDEO OF THE WEIGHTED DOWN CARS :twak: :twak:


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

the raiders got mop today! :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Oct 26 2008, 02:29 PM~11977172
> *nobody went to al's picnic?
> *


*JUST HIM AND HIS ONE MEMBER*. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4le5kid_@Oct 26 2008, 04:33 PM~11977192
> *JUST HIM AND HIS ONE MEMBER. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

*SUP BIGBOI?
I SEE YOU IN HERRE.*


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

28' LOCK UP DO THE MATH!!!!!!!! HHH YOU KNOW WHAT THEY STAND FOR!!!!


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Oct 26 2008, 04:38 PM~11977216
> *28' LOCK UP DO THE MATH!!!!!!!! HHH YOU KNOW WHAT THEY STAND FOR!!!!
> *


what?


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4le5kid_@Oct 26 2008, 02:36 PM~11977206
> *SUP BIGBOI?
> I SEE YOU IN HERRE.
> *


ITS LIKE A JUNGLE SOMETIMES I TRYING 2 KEEP FROM GOING UNDER!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Oct 26 2008, 02:39 PM~11977220
> *what?
> *


HOW HEAVY HYDRAULICS


----------



## EL NUMERO 1 (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Oct 26 2008, 08:05 AM~11975386
> *u know who won man 108 what i heard ,now they want to be friends. my opinion take aloss
> *


LIKE THEY SAY ''FUCK WHAT YOU HEARD!''


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

WHER IS A BOOTLEGGER WHEN U NEED 1????????


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:0 :0 heard it went down...cant wait to see it on roll'n #12..


----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Oct 26 2008, 03:05 PM~11977349
> *WHER IS A BOOTLEGGER WHEN U NEED 1????????
> *


*That's why they said, Wait for Roll'n....He bootleggs TRUCCHA video's.*

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *Just fuckin with you ROLL'N...*


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4le5kid_@Oct 26 2008, 02:36 PM~11977206
> *SUP BIGBOI?
> I SEE YOU IN HERRE.
> *


IS THIS WHY YOU WERE MISSING???????


----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Oct 26 2008, 03:53 PM~11977639
> *IS THIS WHY YOU WERE MISSING???????
> 
> 
> ...


*Yes Sir....I had to put my kangaroo on the bumber.* :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL NUMERO 1_@Oct 26 2008, 03:01 PM~11977322
> *LIKE THEY SAY ''FUCK WHAT YOU HEARD!''
> *


*Yeah, Fuck what we heard!* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *Show the video clip..*


----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Oct 26 2008, 02:33 PM~11977189
> *the raiders got mop today! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


*Fuck!!!!!That's alright, WIN or LOSE, It's all about who i choose...Go Raiders!!!!* :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Oct 26 2008, 02:24 PM~11977149
> *4 real roll'n??? :biggrin:
> *


Man! The best i can do is the video! it will be out soon! Ill tell u this, it will show the truth!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 26 2008, 09:29 PM~11980713
> *Man! The best i can do is the video! it will be out soon! Ill tell u this, it will show the truth!!!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


hurry up n get them shits out homie i wanna see this :biggrin:


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

DAMNNN!SOUNDS LIKE I MISSED A GOOD HOP.PROPS TO TODD N JOHN FOR PUTTING IT DOWN AND HOPPING LIKE GZ :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 26 2008, 09:41 PM~11980794
> *hurry up n get them shits out homie i wanna see this  :biggrin:
> *


I'm trying I'm Trying! :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

hey rollin, do you ship your dvds? nice clips on youtube too, always good soundtracks and footage ! :0


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 26 2008, 10:08 PM~11981012
> *  hey rollin, do you ship your dvds? nice clips on youtube too, always good soundtracks and footage ! :0
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: thanks Homie! :biggrin:


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

:biggrin: nice pics ROLL'n looking super professional with the new camera it was hot as fuck there vol. 12 is gonna be major :thumbsup:


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> DAMNNN!SOUNDS LIKE I MISSED A GOOD HOP.PROPS TO TODD N JOHN FOR PUTTING IT DOWN AND HOPPING LIKE GZ :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> [/q what up pinky


----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4le5kid_@Oct 26 2008, 03:31 PM~11977492
> *That's why they said, Wait for Roll'n....He bootleggs TRUCCHA video's.
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: Just fuckin with you ROLL'N...
> *


*Where the fuck is TRUCCHA?* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *Is he still filming horses having sex, or is he still trying to get a picture of Britney Spears pantie...*


----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

*What up TRUCCHA?* :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 4le5kid_@Oct 26 2008, 11:35 PM~11981861
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

So when is the release date of volume 12?


----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Oct 27 2008, 12:39 AM~11981872
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


*What up Big Rich!* :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Oct 26 2008, 11:52 PM~11981707
> *:biggrin: nice pics ROLL'n looking super professional with the new camera it was hot as fuck there vol. 12 is gonna be major :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Big Homie! Yes they said it would be cool but im questioning which was higher the weather or you guys cars!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Oct 27 2008, 12:41 AM~11981883
> * So when is the release date of volume 12?
> *


Haven't set the date yet but i will post it as soon as i do! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4le5kid_@Oct 27 2008, 12:21 AM~11981812
> *Where the fuck is TRUCCHA?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  Is he still filming horses having sex, or is he still trying to get a picture of Britney Spears pantie...
> *


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 27 2008, 07:45 AM~11982289
> *Thanks Big Homie! Yes they said it would be cool but im questioning which was higher the weather or you guys cars!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


did'nt u tell me todd did 110"and wan't stuck or was lying? talk to me roll"n :biggrin:


----------



## W H A T (Oct 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Oct 26 2008, 08:56 AM~11975349
> *i was there to and im not saying who won but the one that won did it by about 2 or 3 inches.  but did you guys notice how when the wagon is hopping the trophy is NOT flat on the floor*


 :yes:  :yes:  :yes:


----------



## Munchin247 (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 27 2008, 04:48 AM~11982295
> *Haven't set the date yet but i will post it as soon as i do! :biggrin:
> *


Damn man ya know we all want to see. hurry up man :biggrin:


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

it was a good hopp


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by B Town Fernie_@Oct 27 2008, 04:41 PM~11986102
> *it was a good hopp
> *


keep it real who won??? :biggrin:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## W H A T (Oct 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B Town Fernie_@Oct 27 2008, 02:41 PM~11986102
> *it was a good hopp
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Oct 27 2008, 02:29 PM~11986592
> *keep it real who won??? :biggrin:
> *


Your 64 :biggrin:


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by B Town Fernie_@Oct 27 2008, 07:29 PM~11987820
> *Your 64 :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## W H A T (Oct 30, 2005)

im sorry but i got to say it big john got that win.the crowd give it to todd because it stayed stuck :0


----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by W H A T_@Oct 27 2008, 06:56 PM~11988886
> *im sorry but i got to say it big john got that win.the crowd give it to todd because it stayed stuck :0
> *



*Ummmmmm......I'm sorry i got to say "THAT'S A LOST"...* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## W H A T (Oct 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4le5kid_@Oct 27 2008, 07:10 PM~11989017
> *Ummmmmm......I'm sorry i got to say "THAT'S A LOST"... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono:


----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by W H A T_@Oct 27 2008, 07:44 PM~11989501
> *:nono:  :nono:
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## W H A T (Oct 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4le5kid_@Oct 27 2008, 07:47 PM~11989537
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


i dont think you were there because i was :twak: :twak:


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> > DAMNNN!SOUNDS LIKE I MISSED A GOOD HOP.PROPS TO TODD N JOHN FOR PUTTING IT DOWN AND HOPPING LIKE GZ :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> > [/q what up pinky
> 
> 
> WHAT UP TODD? I SEE YOU STILL DOING THE DAMN THING


----------



## BigPete (Sep 27, 2005)

a malibu wagon is alot shorter that a 64 so i think it takes more creativity to get a shorter car to what a impala can do. so to get a malibu to get to the height of the four the wagon has to be at a steeper angle. so you tell me.WHO WON?


----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Oct 27 2008, 08:26 PM~11990047
> *a malibu wagon is alot shorter that a 64 so i think it takes more creativity to get a shorter car to what a impala can do. so to get a malibu to get to the height of the four the wagon has to be at a steeper angle. so you tell me.WHO WON?
> *


*So were they competing for creativity?* :biggrin: *Who won the hop?*


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

I WAS THERE N I THINK IT WAS A TIE BECAUSE WHEN JOHN WAS HOPPIN THE RULER WASN'T ON THE GROUND SO THEY DONT KNOW THE RIGHT AMOUNT OF INCHES HE HIT BUT 2 ME IT LOOKED LIKE THEY HIT THE SAME INCHES N I WAS RIGHT THERE LIKE 3 INCHES AWAY FROM THE CARS WHEN THEY WHERE HOPPIN I THINK THEY NEED A REMATCH WITH A RULER NOT A STUPID ASS TROPHY


----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Oct 27 2008, 09:16 PM~11990646
> *I WAS THERE N I THINK IT WAS A TIE BECAUSE WHEN JOHN WAS HOPPIN THE RULER WASN'T ON THE GROUND SO THEY DONT KNOW THE RIGHT AMOUNT OF INCHES HE HIT BUT 2 ME IT LOOKED LIKE THEY HIT THE SAME INCHES N I WAS RIGHT THERE LIKE 3 INCHES AWAY FROM THE CARS WHEN THEY WHERE HOPPIN I THINK THEY NEED A REMATCH WITH A RULER NOT A STUPID ASS TROPHY
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *Hell yeah, they should have a rematch before the Roll'n #12 come out.* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

* point is,.. Todd and Big John, are both putting in some serious work, hitting these inches are major,.. I got nothing but respect for both for holding it down  :thumbsup: *


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Oct 27 2008, 11:43 PM~11990979
> * point is,.. Todd and Big John, are both putting in some serious work, hitting these inches are major,.. I got nothing but respect for both for holding it down   :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

creativity :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by W H A T_@Oct 27 2008, 06:56 PM~11988886
> *im sorry but i got to say it big john got that win.the crowd give it to todd because it stayed stuck :0
> *


YES SIR !!!!! DA WAGON STAYED GOING UP AND COMEING BACK DOWN


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Oct 27 2008, 08:26 PM~11990047
> *a malibu wagon is alot shorter that a 64 so i think it takes more creativity to get a shorter car to what a impala can do. so to get a malibu to get to the height of the four the wagon has to be at a steeper angle. so you tell me.WHO WON?
> *


DA WAGON


----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Oct 27 2008, 09:43 PM~11990979
> * point is,.. Todd and Big John, are both putting in some serious work, hitting these inches are major,.. I got nothing but respect for both for holding it down   :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *I respect both guys doing their thang.....and I also respect the one that admits he lost if it wasn't a tie.* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGG BENN (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by W H A T_@Oct 27 2008, 06:50 PM~11989576
> *i dont think you were there because i was :twak:  :twak:
> *


IF U WERE THERE THEN U KNOW BIG JHON DIDNT WIN.................. :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Oct 27 2008, 08:26 PM~11990047
> *a malibu wagon is alot shorter that a 64 so i think it takes more creativity to get a shorter car to what a impala can do. so to get a malibu to get to the height of the four the wagon has to be at a steeper angle. so you tell me.WHO WON?
> *


SO WHERE DOES THE CREATIVITY KICK IN???? PUT SUM GUN POWDER UNDER THE WAGON AND IT WILL BE THE BIGGEST BULLET IN THE WORLD!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Oct 27 2008, 10:43 PM~11990979
> * point is,.. Todd and Big John, are both putting in some serious work, hitting these inches are major,.. I got nothing but respect for both for holding it down   :thumbsup:
> *


x10!!! :biggrin:


----------



## W H A T (Oct 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGG BENN_@Oct 28 2008, 01:54 AM~11992307
> *IF U WERE THERE THEN U KNOW BIG JHON DIDNT WIN.................. :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:*


 :buttkick:  :buttkick: spell check BIG JOHN


----------



## W H A T (Oct 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 27 2008, 11:10 PM~11991798
> *YES SIR !!!!! DA WAGON STAYED GOING UP AND COMEING BACK DOWN
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## BigPete (Sep 27, 2005)

there was only like 50 people at the show and now ALL OF A SUDDEN everyone was there


----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Oct 28 2008, 10:30 AM~11994816
> *there was only like 50 people at the show and now ALL OF A SUDDEN everyone was there
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: *I wasn't there.*


----------



## BigPete (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4le5kid_@Oct 28 2008, 09:39 AM~11994878
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  I wasn't there.
> *


every one else was


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Oct 27 2008, 06:43 PM~11990979
> * point is,.. Todd and Big John, are both putting in some serious work, hitting these inches are major,.. I got nothing but respect for both for holding it down   :thumbsup:
> *


It's TRUE, It's TRUE, much respect.


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

YOU STAY LOYAL 2 ME I STAY LOYAL 2 U


----------



## BIGG BENN (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Oct 27 2008, 07:26 PM~11990047
> *a malibu wagon is alot shorter that a 64 so i think it takes more creativity to get a shorter car to what a impala can do. so to get a malibu to get to the height of the four the wagon has to be at a steeper angle. so you tell me.WHO WON?
> *


SOOOOOOOOOOO........U HAVENT HEARD MELTING TOOOOOOOOOMUCH LEAD IN THE TRUNK GIVES U NOOOOOOOOO OPITION BUT TO LOWER UR LOCK UP.....I BET U, IF THEAT ICE CREAM TRUCK LOCK UP GO HIGHER THAN 35 INCH FROM THE BUMPER, IT WILL GET STUCK. :twak: :twak:SO I STILL DONT KNOW, WHERES THE CREATIVITY IS AT,BE SIDE WELDING UP THE OTHER TWO DOORS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGG BENN (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 27 2008, 10:10 PM~11991798
> *YES SIR !!!!! DA WAGON STAYED GOING UP AND COMEING BACK DOWN
> *


YEAH,UR RIGHT.....UP N DOWN AT 98 AND THE HALF INCHES :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## BIGG BENN (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 28 2008, 06:00 AM~11992912
> *
> *


WHAT HAPPEND TO UR 62 BELAIR????? SHOULD OF BEEN A CHEVY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGG BENN (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4le5kid_@Oct 26 2008, 11:28 PM~11981838
> *What up TRUCCHA? :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


CHUUCHA :thumbsdown:ROLL OUT :thumbsdown:LITTLE FISH :thumbsdown:OG RIDER'S WIFE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGG BENN (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 28 2008, 02:47 PM~11997725
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS LIKE TODO HORABLE NOT WORKING :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGG BENN (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Oct 28 2008, 09:30 AM~11994816
> *there was only like 50 people at the show and now ALL OF A SUDDEN everyone was there
> *


IS THAT INCLUDES ALL OF U ???? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGG BENN (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by W H A T_@Oct 28 2008, 07:03 AM~11993397
> * :buttkick:  :buttkick: spell check BIG JOHN
> *


SORRY UR GIRL WAS IN THE WAY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: SHE JUST LEFT,I SHOULD'NT HAVE NO MORE MISS SPELL.....AND BY THE WAY IS little john. :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Oct 28 2008, 10:30 AM~11994816
> *there was only like 50 people at the show and now ALL OF A SUDDEN everyone was there
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGG BENN_@Oct 28 2008, 08:59 PM~12001132
> *SORRY UR GIRL WAS IN THE WAY  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: SHE JUST LEFT,I SHOULD'NT HAVE NO MORE MISS SPELL.....AND BY THE WAY IS little john. :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


BIG BENN SOUNDS LIKE ANOTHER COCK SUCKING CHEERLEADER TO ME


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 28 2008, 09:33 PM~12001559
> *LOOKS LIKE A COCK FIGHT 2 ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

:wave: bigboy1


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGG BENN_@Oct 28 2008, 08:43 PM~12000904
> *SOOOOOOOOOOO........U HAVENT HEARD MELTING TOOOOOOOOOMUCH LEAD IN THE TRUNK GIVES U NOOOOOOOOO OPITION BUT TO LOWER UR LOCK UP.....I BET U, IF THEAT ICE CREAM TRUCK LOCK UP GO HIGHER THAN 35 INCH FROM THE BUMPER, IT WILL GET STUCK. :twak:  :twak:SO I STILL DONT KNOW, WHERES THE CREATIVITY IS AT,BE SIDE WELDING UP THE OTHER TWO DOORS  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *






 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Oct 28 2008, 10:44 PM~12002297
> *:wave: bigboy1
> *


WAZZ CRACKING!!!! uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Oct 29 2008, 12:46 AM~12002312
> *
> 
> 
> ...


so that's how they do it. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Oct 28 2008, 10:48 PM~12002331
> *so that's how they do it. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Oct 29 2008, 12:50 AM~12002346
> *:dunno:
> *


your rael funny :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Oct 28 2008, 10:53 PM~12002373
> *your rael funny :biggrin:
> *


 :angel:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Oct 28 2008, 10:53 PM~12002373
> *your rael funny :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

DONT LOOK LIKE TRIPLE DIGITS YOU DOING BAD LIL JOHN


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Oct 29 2008, 01:08 AM~12002483
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Oct 29 2008, 01:27 AM~12002572
> *DONT LOOK LIKE TRIPLE DIGITS YOU DOING BAD LIL JOHN
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Oct 28 2008, 10:46 PM~12002312
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SO AFTER WE DIDNT HOOK U UP WITH ANY MORE LEAD YOU HAD TO FIND OUT HOW ITS DONE SO YOU COULD TRY IT AT HOME</span> </span>


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Oct 28 2008, 10:46 PM~12002312
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGG BENN_@Oct 28 2008, 07:43 PM~12000904
> *SOOOOOOOOOOO........U HAVENT HEARD MELTING TOOOOOOOOOMUCH LEAD IN THE TRUNK GIVES U NOOOOOOOOO OPITION BUT TO LOWER UR LOCK UP.....I BET U, IF THEAT ICE CREAM TRUCK LOCK UP GO HIGHER THAN 35 INCH FROM THE BUMPER, IT WILL GET STUCK. :twak:  :twak:SO I STILL DONT KNOW, WHERES THE CREATIVITY IS AT,BE SIDE WELDING UP THE OTHER TWO DOORS  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



coom on big boy you just fucked up this is you do you not no that you allready told me this and look at all the sooooooooo.......... and tooooooooooooomuch :angry: just like i all ways say if you hide with a fake name must be a lame :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :nono: :nono: :buttkick:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

BIG GIRL 1 IS A *** ALL HE DOES IS TALK SHIT ON ALL THE TOPICS HE MUST DONT HAVE FRIENDS OR SOMETHING IF YOU WANT 2 TALK SHIT PULL OUT YOUR 1979 TRUCK IN TILL THIN SHUT YOUR FAT ASS UP THANKS :0 :thumbsdown:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Oct 28 2008, 10:27 PM~12002572
> *
> 
> 
> ...



JUST LOOK TALKING SHIT BLAH BLAH BLAH THATS 1 TIME


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Oct 28 2008, 10:08 PM~12002483
> *
> 
> 
> ...



JUST LOOK 2 TIMES TALKING SHIT WITH NO CAR OUT :thumbsdown:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Oct 28 2008, 09:48 PM~12002331
> *so that's how they do it. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



JUST LOOK 3 TIMES IF THIS GIRL IS NOT A HATER WHAT IS SHE


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Oct 28 2008, 09:46 PM~12002312
> *
> 
> 
> ...



3 TIMES YOU OUT FAT ASS NOW YOU GOT US MAD LETS DO THIS TODAY AND WE DONT WANT 2 HERE NEW YEARS LETS DO THIS TODAY 10-29-08 YOU TALK 2 MUCH  :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

:0 BIG BEEN IS BIG BOY LOOK AT ALL HIS POST TALKING LIKE BIG BOY POSTING UP SHIT JUST LIKE BIG BOY OYEH MY BAD IT IS BIG BOY BUSTED :0


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 29 2008, 09:11 AM~12004820
> *BUSTED HAAAAAA HHHHHHAAAAAA MAYBE ONE OF THE MODS SHOULD POST THE IP NUMBERS*


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

WHATS UP SUGE CAN WE GET A HOPP THIS SUNDAY TEAM ALLSTARS IS READY


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

:


> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Oct 29 2008, 08:25 AM~12004978
> *its not suge  :biggrin:*


----------



## W H A T (Oct 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 28 2008, 09:33 PM~12001559
> *BIG BENN SOUNDS LIKE ANOTHER COCK SUCKING CHEERLEADER TO ME
> *


 :yes: :yes: x2


----------



## BigPete (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGG BENN_@Oct 28 2008, 07:56 PM~12001081
> *IS THAT INCLUDES ALL OF U ???? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hey stupid this doesnt make sense


----------



## W H A T (Oct 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Oct 29 2008, 10:58 AM~12005887
> *hey stupid this doesnt make sense
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :dunno:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 29 2008, 08:54 AM~12004643
> *coom on big boy you just fucked up this is you do you not no that you allready told me this and look at all the sooooooooo.......... and tooooooooooooomuch  :angry: just like i all ways say if you hide with a fake name must be a lame [/size][/color]:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :nono:  :nono:  :buttkick:
> *


THERE YOU GO TRYING TO BLAME SOMEBODY? I DONT GOTTA HIDE TO TELL YOU U GUYS GOT TOO MUCH WEIGHT!!!!!!!
HERES A MESSAGE FROM THE PRESIDENT!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Oct 29 2008, 09:22 AM~12004945
> *<span style='color:blue'>MAYBE THEY SHOULD INSPECTOR GADGET!!!!!!*


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 29 2008, 09:11 AM~12004820
> *:0 BIG BEEN IS BIG BOY LOOK AT ALL HIS POST TALKING LIKE BIG BOY POSTING UP SHIT JUST LIKE BIG BOY OYEH MY BAD IT IS BIG BOY BUSTED :0
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## W H A T (Oct 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by W H A T_@Oct 29 2008, 05:20 PM~12009216
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Oct 29 2008, 07:54 PM~12010643
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:wave:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

:uh: ALL JUNK


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 29 2008, 11:02 PM~12012518
> *:uh: ALL JUNK
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 29 2008, 11:02 PM~12012518
> *:uh: ALL JUNK
> *


----------



## EL NUMERO 1 (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGG BENN_@Oct 28 2008, 07:55 PM~12001069
> *LOOKS LIKE TODO HORABLE NOT WORKING :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THATS THE CLEANEST HOPPER OUT THERE, NO MATTER WHAT, DOING INCHES AND LOOKING CELEBRITY STATUS (FULL SHOW!)


----------



## ES BIG RED (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Oct 26 2008, 11:52 PM~11981707
> *:biggrin: nice pics ROLL'n looking super professional with the new camera it was hot as fuck there vol. 12 is gonna be major :thumbsup:
> *


u aint the king of az i run this u just live here with all ur groopys bitch with ur niga slave rollin pump ya breaks bitches


----------



## ES BIG RED (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 28 2008, 03:47 PM~11997725
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking sick homie


----------



## ES BIG RED (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Oct 25 2008, 11:10 PM~11974260
> *WHERE'S THE RULER @
> *


IN UR ASS FAT BITCH


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 29 2008, 10:11 AM~12004820
> *:0 BIG BEEN IS BIG BOY LOOK AT ALL HIS POST TALKING LIKE BIG BOY POSTING UP SHIT JUST LIKE BIG BOY OYEH MY BAD IT IS BIG BOY BUSTED :0
> *


I KNEW IT.THE WATCHER TOLD ME AND HE'S NEVER WRONG.WAHHHHAAAAAAA THE WATCHER BEEN TELLING US!


----------



## ES BIG RED (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ES BIG RED_@Oct 30 2008, 12:34 AM~12012968
> *IN UR ASS FAT BITCH
> *


NENE I C U FATBASTARD WAT IT IS HOE!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ES BIG RED (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Oct 30 2008, 12:35 AM~12012971
> *I KNEW IT.THE WATCHER TOLD ME AND HE'S NEVER WRONG.WAHHHHAAAAAAA THE WATCHER BEEN TELLING US!
> *


UR A DRY SNITCHING BITCH U BELONG IN HIGH HEALS EVEN DO THEY CANT HOLD UR WEIGHT SLOB


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4le5kid_@Oct 26 2008, 03:33 PM~11977192
> *JUST HIM AND HIS ONE MEMBER. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


no it was him and his camera :0 
big al said it lol :biggrin:


----------



## BigPete (Sep 27, 2005)

:420: somebody is a little mad today :loco:


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ES BIG RED_@Oct 30 2008, 12:15 AM~12012900
> *u aint the king of  az  i run this u  just live here with all ur groopys bitch with ur niga slave rollin pump ya breaks bitches
> *


all of a sudden another mystery name uh biggie chavez get a hopper and pull up !! all this talk about me being the king is old so what ever and I really don't think no 1 runs this bitch solo and don't hate cause you don't own a slave some one runing shit you think would have one...


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Oct 30 2008, 12:35 AM~12012971
> *I KNEW IT.THE WATCHER TOLD ME AND HE'S NEVER WRONG.WAHHHHAAAAAAA THE WATCHER BEEN TELLING US!
> *


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ES BIG RED_@Oct 30 2008, 01:44 AM~12012983
> *UR A DRY SNITCHING BITCH U BELONG IN HIGH HEALS EVEN DO THEY CANT HOLD UR WEIGHT SLOB
> *


OUCH!YOU HURTING ME


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

See what you started ROLL'N :roflmao:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Oct 30 2008, 01:29 PM~12016976
> *OUCH!YOU HURTING ME
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Oct 30 2008, 10:08 AM~12015147
> *no it was him and his camera  :0
> big al said it lol  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ES BIG RED_@Oct 30 2008, 12:41 AM~12012979
> *NENE I C U FATBASTARD WAT IT IS HOE!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ES BIG RED_@Oct 30 2008, 01:44 AM~12012983
> *UR A DRY SNITCHING BITCH U BELONG IN HIGH HEALS EVEN DO THEY CANT HOLD UR WEIGHT SLOB
> *


 :buttkick: :buttkick: :nono: :nono: :rant:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B Town Fernie_@Oct 30 2008, 02:46 PM~12017597
> *See what you started ROLL'N :roflmao:
> *


wha ha ha :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Oct 30 2008, 11:52 AM~12016142
> *all of a sudden another mystery name uh biggie chavez get a hopper  and pull up !! all this talk about me being the king is old  so what ever and I really don't think no 1 runs this bitch solo and don't hate cause you don't own a slave some one runing shit you think would have one...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B Town Fernie_@Oct 30 2008, 02:46 PM~12017597
> *See what you started ROLL'N :roflmao:
> *


All i Did Was Film! :biggrin:


----------



## W H A T (Oct 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 30 2008, 06:43 PM~12019738
> *All i Did Was Film! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Oct 30 2008, 09:48 AM~12015489
> *:420:        somebody is a little mad today  :loco:
> *


Nahh he hasn't got hid daily DICK DOSAGE.Go and ride on somebodys dick


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## EL NUMERO 1 (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Oct 30 2008, 10:52 AM~12016142
> *all of a sudden another mystery name uh biggie chavez get a hopper  and pull up !! all this talk about me being the king is old  so what ever and I really don't think no 1 runs this bitch solo and don't hate cause you don't own a slave some one runing shit you think would have one...
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## ES BIG RED (Oct 1, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Oct 30 2008, 11:52 AM~12016142
> *all of a sudden another mystery name uh biggie chavez get a hopper  and pull up !! all this talk about me being the king is old  so what ever and I really don't think no 1 runs this bitch solo and don't hate cause you don't own a slave some one runing shit you think would have one...
> *


I DONT NEED ANOTHER HOPER PLUS THE ONLY HOPING I DO IS OVER UR FENCE WEN SHE DOSENT LEAVE UR FRONT DOOR OPEN & ON SLAVES I HAVE PLENTY THAT DO MY DIRTY WORK LIKE MAKE SURE NOBODYS CLOSE BY SO I CAN KEEP BEATING IT UP LIKE A SLAVE THAT STOLD SUMTING SO NEXT TIME U GET BACK FROM WORK CHECK HER BACK 4 WHIP MARKS :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## EL NUMERO 1 (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ES BIG RED_@Nov 6 2008, 11:07 PM~12087553
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> I DONT NEED ANOTHER HOPER PLUS THE ONLY HOPING I DO IS OVER UR FENCE WEN SHE DOSENT LEAVE UR FRONT DOOR OPEN & ON SLAVES I HAVE PLENTY THAT DO MY DIRTY WORK LIKE MAKE SURE NOBODYS CLOSE BY SO I CAN KEEP BEATING IT UP LIKE A SLAVE THAT STOLD SUMTING SO NEXT TIME U GET BACK FROM WORK CHECK HER BACK 4 WHIP MARKS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: !


----------



## bucky (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Oct 26 2008, 11:55 AM~11976289
> *Good Hop!!! both cars was doin' it...
> *


X 2


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ES BIG RED_@Nov 6 2008, 11:07 PM~12087553
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> I DONT NEED ANOTHER HOPER PLUS THE ONLY HOPING I DO IS OVER UR FENCE WEN SHE DOSENT LEAVE UR FRONT DOOR OPEN & ON SLAVES I HAVE PLENTY THAT DO MY DIRTY WORK LIKE MAKE SURE NOBODYS CLOSE BY SO I CAN KEEP BEATING IT UP LIKE A SLAVE THAT STOLD SUMTING SO NEXT TIME U GET BACK FROM WORK CHECK HER BACK 4 WHIP MARKS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL NUMERO 1_@Nov 6 2008, 11:40 PM~12087796
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: !
> *


WHAT'S UP MY BITCHES(DUMB & DUMBER)WHERE YALL BEEN @ MAKING NARCO SONGS.LAME ******* .


----------



## EL NUMERO 1 (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 7 2008, 11:56 AM~12091202
> *WHAT'S UP MY BITCHES(DUMB & DUMBER)WHERE YALL BEEN @ MAKING NARCO SONGS.LAME ******* .
> *


TRYING TO MAKE A NEW ONE FOR MY COMPA GUERO! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## ES BIG RED (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 7 2008, 12:56 PM~12091202
> *WHAT'S UP MY BITCHES(DUMB & DUMBER)WHERE YALL BEEN @ MAKING NARCO SONGS.LAME ******* .
> *


WE GOT THE HEAD CHEERLEADER BACK GOT TIRED OF GETING HORED OUT LIKE THE BITCH THAT U R    :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL NUMERO 1_@Nov 7 2008, 12:16 PM~12091393
> *TRYING TO MAKE A NEW ONE FOR MY COMPA GUERO! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:
> *


YOUR NOTHING BUT A BIG LAUGH TO ME LITTLE GIRL.AND MAKE YOUR MIND IF YOUR A GANGMEBER OR A PAISA.STUPID FUCK.AND STOP PM. ME BEFORE I PUT YOU ON BLAST THAT YOUR TRYING TO MAKE PEACE WITH ME.


----------



## ES BIG RED (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 7 2008, 01:57 PM~12091763
> *YOUR NOTHING BUT A BIG LAUGH TO ME LITTLE GIRL.AND MAKE YOUR MIND IF YOUR A GANGMEBER OR A PAISA.STUPID FUCK.AND STOP PM. ME BEFORE I PUT YOU ON BLAST THAT YOUR TRYING TO MAKE PEACE WITH ME.
> *


WATS UP BITCH Y U HATING CUZ U CANT SPEAK SPANISH PUTA CHEAP HOOKER ERES UNA PIRUJA BARATA SUCIA :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## EL NUMERO 1 (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 7 2008, 12:57 PM~12091763
> *YOUR NOTHING BUT A BIG LAUGH TO ME LITTLE GIRL.AND MAKE YOUR MIND IF YOUR A GANGMEBER OR A PAISA.STUPID FUCK.AND STOP PM. ME BEFORE I PUT YOU ON BLAST THAT YOUR TRYING TO MAKE PEACE WITH ME.
> *


DAMN I DIDNT KNOW THAT A PAISA COULDNT BE A GANGMEMBER :biggrin: :dunno:


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL NUMERO 1_@Nov 7 2008, 01:17 PM~12091973
> *DAMN I DIDNT KNOW THAT A PAISA COULDNT BE A GANGMEMBER :biggrin:  :dunno:
> *


WELL ONE OF YOU ******* JUST PM AND SAID YALL FROM 21 JUMP STREET.AND LIVE IN THE ZOO WITH THE LIONS.MAKE UP YOUR MIND LEVAS.AND I DO KNOW HOW TO SPEAK SPANISH.PUTO JOTO LEVA *******.


----------



## EL NUMERO 1 (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 7 2008, 01:22 PM~12092032
> *WELL ONE OF YOU ******* JUST PM AND SAID YALL FROM 21 JUMP STREET.AND LIVE IN THE ZOO WITH THE LIONS.MAKE UP YOUR MIND LEVAS.AND I DO KNOW HOW TO SPEAK SPANISH.PUTO JOTO LEVA *******.
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU DONT GOT TO BE SCARED RIGHT NOW, LIKE I SAID YOU'LL SLIP ON UR OWN BABY GIRL, SO DONT GET YOUR PANTIES IN A BUNCH MIJA, NOMAS AGUANTA LA CHINGA QUE TE VAN A METER!


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL NUMERO 1_@Nov 7 2008, 01:25 PM~12092052
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  YOU DONT GOT TO BE SCARED RIGHT NOW, LIKE I SAID YOU'LL SLIP ON UR OWN BABY GIRL, SO DONT GET YOUR PANTIES IN A BUNCH MIJA, NOMAS AGUANTA LA CHINGA QUE TE VAN A METER!
> *


I WANT YOU TO DO IT BITCH!DON'T CAUNT ON NOBODY ELSE.ILL BE THERE FOR THE THANKSGIVING AND FOR THE PICNIC.COME SEE ME THERE ******.AND I HOPE YOU AINT THE ONE THEY TOLD ME YOU ARE CAUSE IM REALY GOING TO GIVE A RUN FOR YOUR MONEY.


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

STRAIGHT ATA COMPTON FOOL.IT DON'T STOP WON'T STOP.


----------



## EL NUMERO 1 (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 7 2008, 01:33 PM~12092151
> *I WANT YOU TO DO IT BITCH!DON'T CAUNT ON NOBODY ELSE.ILL BE THERE FOR THE THANKSGIVING AND FOR THE PICNIC.COME SEE ME THERE ******.AND I HOPE YOU AINT THE ONE THEY TOLD ME YOU ARE CAUSE IM REALY GOING TO GIVE A RUN FOR YOUR MONEY.
> *


DONT WORRY ILL BE THERE READY FOR YOU! IM GONNA MARK YOUR WORDS AND HOPE YOU COME THROUGH THIS TIME! IM SURE I AM THE ONE THEY TOLD YOU ABOUT! AND WHAT? SO DONT HOPE CUASE I AM!


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL NUMERO 1_@Nov 7 2008, 01:39 PM~12092207
> *DONT WORRY ILL BE THERE READY FOR YOU! IM GONNA MARK YOUR WORDS AND HOPE YOU COME THROUGH THIS TIME! IM SURE I AM THE ONE THEY TOLD YOU ABOUT! AND WHAT? SO DONT HOPE CUASE I AM!
> *


STOP SENDING ME PERSONAL MSGS.YOU BITCH ASS BITCH.YOU AINT ONE OF MY BITCHES TO BE SENDING ME PERSONAL MGS.I AINT GOING TO GIVE YOU DICK LEAVE ME ALONE.


----------



## EL NUMERO 1 (Sep 4, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



 I AM WHO EVER YOU SAY IAM! JA JA JA JA JA!


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

QUE ONDA CONTIGO OGNEGRA? I SEE UR STILL RUNNING YOUR MOUTH, IM STILL WAITING FOR YOU AND YOUR HIT SQUAD BOYS TO COME AND MAKE SOME NOISE LIKE YOU SAID U WOULD! DONT TALK IT IF YOU CANT WALK IT! SO SIGUE DANDO LATA MARANA, SOLITA VAS A CAER!


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGBOYINC._@Nov 7 2008, 02:01 PM~12092431
> *QUE ONDA CONTIGO OGNEGRA? I SEE UR STILL RUNNING YOUR MOUTH, IM STILL WAITING FOR YOU AND YOUR HIT SQUAD BOYS TO COME AND MAKE SOME NOISE LIKE YOU SAID U WOULD! DONT TALK IT IF YOU CANT WALK IT! SO SIGUE DANDO LATA MARANA, SOLITA VAS A CAER!
> *


OHHH SNAPS!THE PEPBOYS ARE BACK,MANY,MOE.AND JACK.NOW IM REALY SCARED.DON'T TRIP WHEN I GO TO AZ.ITS GOING TO BE HISTORY IM GOING TO MAKE THE GROUND SHAKE.IM HAVE YOU BITCHES RUNNING ALL DAY LONG.


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 7 2008, 03:38 PM~12092703
> *OHHH SNAPS!THE PEPBOYS ARE BACK,MANY,MOE.AND JACK.NOW IM REALY SCARED.DON'T TRIP WHEN I GO TO AZ.ITS GOING TO BE HISTORY IM GOING TO MAKE THE GROUND SHAKE.IM HAVE YOU BITCHES RUNNING ALL DAY LONG.
> *


HOMIE DELES GAS!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Nov 7 2008, 11:19 PM~12096965
> *HOMIE DELES GAS!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


AND YOU KNOW THIS MAAAAAAN!


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Oct 27 2008, 10:14 PM~11991314
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 I X2 THAT.........


----------

